# My men are my heroes



## Ravage (Mar 6, 2008)

> MARINE CORPS BASE CAMP LEJEUNE, N.C. (March 6, 2007) Sgt. Maj. Bradley A. Kasal, the co-author of “My men are my heroes,” shares his combat experiences and his views on leadership with the Marines and sailors of Combat Logistics Regiment 2, 2nd Marine Logistics Group, March 3, at Marston Pavilion here. Kasal is a Navy Cross recipient for his heroic actions in the Battle of Fallujah.









> MARINE CORPS BASE CAMP LEJEUNE, N.C. (March 6, 2007) Sgt. Maj. Bradley A. Kasal poses in front of multiple copies of his book “My men are my heroes” March 3, at Marston Pavilion here. Kasal, a Navy Cross recipient for his heroic actions in the Battle of Fallujah, shared his combat experiences and his views on leadership with the Marines and sailors of Combat Logistics Regiment 2, 2nd Marine Logistics Group.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 6, 2008)

You able to get a copy over there, Ravage?

LL


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 6, 2008)

His book was incredible...a must read for everyone.


----------



## bella (Mar 6, 2008)

If Ravage cannot get it in Poland he can order via Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_b...ias=stripbooks&field-keywords=kasal&x=15&y=15


----------



## Ravage (Mar 7, 2008)

Or Empic com (that's how I've got The Night Stalkers and In the Company of Heroes by Mike Durant).


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 7, 2008)

I have got to get that book..

Thnx Rav


----------



## bella (Mar 7, 2008)

Speaking of books, has anyone here read, "roughneck 91"?


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 7, 2008)

bella said:


> Speaking of books, has anyone here read, "roughneck 91"?



Matter of fact, yes.  Mr. A. personally inscribed it for me too.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 20, 2018)

Over the weekend Sgt Maj Kasal retired after 34 years of service. Semper Fi, Sergeant Major!


----------



## Grunt (May 20, 2018)

True Warrior in every aspect of the term!

I hope he enjoys the next chapter of his life to the fullest...he has earned it....


----------

